
The Smart Toilet - imartin2k
https://versionone.vc/smart-toilet/
======
ciconia
We've become so used to having running water everywhere, that we forgot how
precious water actually is. As the climate is changing, groundwater level goes
down, as more and more pieces of land are covered with impermeable concrete,
and precipitations becoming less dependable, we could have, as a civilisation,
put in place some more ingenious, low-tech solutions for reducing its
consumption. Instead, each of us (in the western world) wastes about half our
body mass in water _daily_ on washing away our s--t, to be processed and
disposed of somewhere else (f--k the environmental costs), while dreaming of a
"digital", s--t analysing, probably ad-based iToilet.

This is not the smart toilet. The smart toilet is a toilet that doesn't waste
expensive drinking water on disposing of our waste - for example a composting
toilet.

We (a family of 4) have been living with a composting toilet for the last 3
years. Yes, it demands more work, and is more suitable for people who spend
most of their time at home. It demands more work, emptying the bucket on to
the compost pile once a day and bringing in sawdust or wood chips for use as
covering material. There's also the maintenance of the compost pile.

The benefits of a composting toilet are numerous: it's much easier to install,
needs no hooking up, easier to clean and maintain, you save so much water
(about 40 gallons per day in our case), _and_ you get to keep most of the
waste from your metabolism in the form of compost, which can be eventually
used for growing food, essentially closing a loop of self-sufficiency.

If this interests any of you folks, I'll be happy to answer any questions.

